# Tool rest and banjo



## hrisepps (18 Jun 2012)

Hi chaps, I'm a new member and a very novice turner <12 months. Have completed a few spindles, a number of pens and one bowl so far. The problem (sorry challenge) I have is that the tool rest that came with my lathe is too short. I have looked in a number of places to see if a longer rest is available - but to date no luck. I was hoping that someone on this forum may be able to point me in the right direction.

My lathe is : Axminster AWVSL Woodturning Lathe with a 15mm tool rest stem diammeter.

Have spoken to Axminster but they say they do not manufactuer a longer rest for this lathe (hence my search as above). Do you think that I may be able to either aquire a 300mm x 15mm tool rest or should I try to replace the banjo and rest together (if that is possible)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blister (18 Jun 2012)

Robert Sorby do a modular tool rest system 

http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/

Click on product lines 

Then lathe accessory's

Then modular tool rest 

Maybe worth a call


----------



## hrisepps (18 Jun 2012)

Thanks for such a quick response.

Will try them

Cheers


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2012)

I think one of your problems will be that with only a 15mm stem a longer rest bar may not be very rigid due to the lack of stiffness in the stem.

You may have to get one made with some form of bracing or stepped stem to increase the support/stiffness.


----------



## jpt (18 Jun 2012)

I use the Sorby system on my AWVSL as I dont like the one that comes with it. The 4" and 6" ones are fine and I have no problems with them, I have on a couple of occasions had problems with the 9" one moving when I am working near the end of the rest, it has moved in towards the work. So when using that one I make sure the banjo is locked hard onto the bed and the screw holding the rest in is very well tightened and that I dont put too much pressure on to the ends of the rest.

john


----------



## Noggsy (18 Jun 2012)

I had exactly the same problem as you and so I got some 15mm bar and used a tap and die set to make a longer rest. It did work, but I got a bit of movement from the first one I made due to the small thread size I used.


----------



## hrisepps (19 Jun 2012)

Thanks for all your generous advice.
After contacting Robert Sawby direct I established that their 5/8" stem should do the trick, and ordered this plus a 9" cross bar from R S Paskin & Co Ltd of Kidderminster (service from whom was excellent). Note this was yesterday 18th June 2012 at about midday. Items arrived today (19th) and fits well. I have yet to use them, not having had a chance to get into 'the shed' to do any turning.
John, I will take your experience and be aware of possible movement and follow your advice.

Many thanks to all who taken the trouble to provide advice, greatly appreciated.

I am truly glad to have happened upon this site and look forward to many 'conversations'

Chris


----------



## woodyturner (19 Jun 2012)

If you dont intend on changing over to a shorter tool rest any time get some thread lock and apply it to the screw thread screw and tighten the parts and let it dry them you wont get any movement from it unscrewing if that is the movement problem


----------

